# Steering column lock defective



## chris0621 (Jun 24, 2017)

Anyone know whats up with this? this happens every so often when i start the car. it’ll start and then shut off then this will come up. i’ll just go to restart the car again usually it just goes away and i’m good. sometimes it’ll come up again and i’ll just turn on the car again and it’s good. Any help is appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris0621 (Jun 24, 2017)

just read up on this issue. seems like i’m out of luck with getting any help from VW.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

The electric steering column lock is probably hanging up sometimes.


----------



## chris0621 (Jun 24, 2017)

got quoted 699 from a local dealer and they said they could take 15% off. don’t think i’m gonna fix this issue right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

I received this message a couple times for the first time last December. My local VW dealership quoted me around $500 to fix but passed on it. I haven't seen the message since.


----------



## chris0621 (Jun 24, 2017)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> I received this message a couple times for the first time last December. My local VW dealership quoted me around $500 to fix but passed on it. I haven't seen the message since.


That’s actually comforting to hear. i haven’t seen mine either for the past 4 days i would say.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

chris0621 said:


> That’s actually comforting to hear. i haven’t seen mine either for the past 4 days i would say.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mine comes and goes... I only see if when the weather gets colder here.


----------



## chris0621 (Jun 24, 2017)

got this fixed today at the dealer. also getting the intake manifold replaced under the 10 year/120k warranty. planning on selling the car soon so i wanna make sure the next person doesn’t have any headaches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rybo VW CC (Jun 26, 2012)

Saw a thread on this a while back when I noticed it happen for the first time on my CC. If you push the key in just enough so the dash lights turn on and give it enough time for the needles to do there quick warm up exercise, stretching from side to side, it Steering Lock warning will usually not come on. It's not guaranteed, but it helps as I have dealt with that inconvenience for a few years now. Very random.

:wave:eace:


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

as soon as I posted in this thread, my car has been acting up. 

now whenever I try to start up the car, it either acts as if the key doesnt belong to the car or I get the steering column lock error, or i see a message saying immobilizer active.


----------



## chris0621 (Jun 24, 2017)

Lucian1988 said:


> as soon as I posted in this thread, my car has been acting up.
> 
> now whenever I try to start up the car, it either acts as if the key doesnt belong to the car or I get the steering column lock error, or i see a message saying immobilizer active.


sorry to hear that. i ended up getting it fixed for $600 at the dealer. i couldn’t take it anymore and i didn’t want it to be an issue when selling the car either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yatteomar (Mar 22, 2021)

It happenedto me just now. I contacted my service centre.. they said due to hot temp environment (hot open park).. he ask me to open all doors.. wait for abt 20 min.. then start again.. its work.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Just made an appointment with the dealer to have this looked at. It sounds like this will be an expensive fix. It happens to me when it's a cold start.


----------

